# Henry Ford's Bulkcarrier/Steam Yacht



## alastairrussell

Google 'Henry Fords Laker Benson Ford' and have a Looksee.

I see I was wrong in thinking she was a steamship! Both her and the sister ship were powered by Doxford opposed piston diesels ( very progressive for a ship carrying Bulk coal). 

.


----------



## Keltic Star

alastairrussell said:


> Google 'Henry Fords Laker Benson Ford' and have a Looksee.
> 
> I see I was wrong in thinking she was a steamship! Both her and the sister ship were powered by Doxford opposed piston diesels ( very progressive for a ship carrying Bulk coal).
> 
> .


I see the Doxford's were built under licence by Sun Shipbuilding Co., Chester, Penn giving a service speed of 11 knots. 
http://shiponthebay.com/history.html


----------



## lakercapt

Yes it was a motor ship and had a very distinctive exhaust noise.
Saw it many times going up the Rouge River to the Ford plant near Detriot.


----------



## kewl dude

re: Yes it was a motor ship and had a very distinctive exhaust noise.

Yeah PLUNK PLUNK PLUNK PLUNK PLUNK PLUNK PLUNK PLUNK

Greg Hayden
Vista, CA USA


----------



## alastairrussell

Thanks for all your info.

If you Google ' Rouge: Pictured in its Prime' you will see a photo of the early type Doxford engine fitted to the sister ship MV Henry Ford 2. 

I also read somewhere that Henry Ford was real pleased with his two motor ships having a reduced crew on board ( No stokers wages).

Henry's two sister ships were fifty years ahead of the other USA shipowners. They eventually accepted diesel engines in 1970.


----------



## alastairrussell

Sun - Doxford Diesel Engine


Note 1: Information identifed with "hml" has been obtained thru the Hagley Museum and Library in Wilmington, DE USA. Use of this information is prohibited without the express permission of the Hagley Museum and Library. Contact Marge McNinch at the Hagley Museum and Library for use of their material [email protected]. The Hagley Museum and Library has an extensive collection of Sun Shipbuilding archival material both printed and photographic. 

Note 2: Information identified with "dmk" has been obtained from the personal collection of David Kavanagh. Contact the Sun Ship Historical Society for use of the information.


Sun Ship had produced the Sun - Doxford engine under license from the William Doxford and Sons Engine Works in Sunderland England for many years. The engine was built in Sun's Wetherill Plant at 6th and Upland Streets in Chester, PA USA. This information has been obtained from many sources and transcribed for viewing on the website. Accuracy of this information cannot be guaranteed and clarification from a seperate source, by the user, is required. This is the first draft of this section of the website and hopefully additional information will be forthcoming.


The Sun - Doxford Engine was built at Sun Ship for installation in both Sun's hulls as well as for installation on ships from other shipbuilding firms. These lists are not complete and as further information becomes available, it will be included. 


Sun hulls that were powered by the Sun - Doxford engine would include; MS Miller County, MS America Sun and Class (7,500 HP) and the MS City of New York (Twin 2,700 SHP engines). 


Non-Sun built ships that were powered by our Sun - Doxford Engines include; the MS Bidwell (4 Cylinder / 2,700 SHP), The Ford ore carriers Heny Ford II (3,000 SHP) and the Benson Ford (3,200 SHP), MS Challenger (4 Cylinder / 2700 SHP / 78 RPM). 



From the Sun Ship "Products and Services" book 1946 (Courtesy D.Kavanagh)


----------

